# can a leopard gecko eat dubia roaches



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

im getting my first ever leopard gecko in a few weeks and instead of feeding it crickets i want to feed it dubia roaches. is that ok? i just dont want to keep crickets as they stink and end up dying after a few weeks, whereas the roaches never seem to die. i mean ive still got my adult roaches that i bought 4 months ago.

i have a bearded dragon and she eats dubia roaches. but everywhere ive read says they just eat crickets or mealworms.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

casper2009 said:


> im getting my first ever leopard gecko in a few weeks and instead of feeding it crickets i want to feed it dubia roaches. is that ok? i just dont want to keep crickets as they stink and end up dying after a few weeks, whereas the roaches never seem to die. i mean ive still got my adult roaches that i bought 4 months ago.
> 
> i have a bearded dragon and she eats dubia roaches. but everywhere ive read says they just eat crickets or mealworms.


Yes, they can eat dubias : victory:

XR


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

my adult leo's basically lived on adult dubais, they go mad for them :2thumb:


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of mine love them and some hate them, but yes, you can definitely feed them to leo's. The ones that don't like the roaches tend to prefer locusts. :2thumb: I don't do crickets either, they are :devil: They always have a bowl of mealies in and are fed roaches, locusts, morios's and occasional waxworms. :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

I know one of the chaps on here (I forget his username) called Anthony feeds almost exclusively dubia's and morios and frankly I've never seen larger, healthier looking leopard geckos in my life.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> I know one of the chaps on here (I forget his username) called Anthony feeds almost exclusively dubia's and morios and frankly I've never seen larger, healthier looking leopard geckos in my life.


well i had a trio of leos fed exclusifly on dubais and morios, and the male was 102grams, female was 88grams and other female was 92 grams and they were 2 years old, they wernt obese, just huge with fat tails and good muscle tone:2thumb:


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

All mine really enjoy dubias, they are nutritionally better than crickets to do if you can get them give em a go! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skywalker550 (May 6, 2012)

*dubia roaches*

Hi,
Like you I have only just purchased a leo, but have been advised to feed roaches as well as crickets to give them a much greater variety in their diet. Most people I have spoken to seem to suggest mealworms are not ideal as they are difficult to gut load.

Hope that helps
Sue


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

Yes they can but I wouldn't just feed him dubia and that's it, every reptile should have variety in their diet. Feeding dubia over a long period of time can cause gout in any reptile because of their high levels of protein.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

The Phantom Lady said:


> Yes they can but I wouldn't just feed him dubia and that's it, every reptile should have variety in their diet. Feeding dubia over a long period of time can cause gout in any reptile because of their high levels of protein.


any proof on that, or did you just hear it off someone once?


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

Heard it off a breeder, he keeps chameleons as well as geckos.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

The Phantom Lady said:


> Heard it off a breeder, he keeps chameleons as well as geckos.


I read an article on gout in reptiles a few months ago so sort of know a lil about it, gout in reptiles is caused by the wrong types or to much of the wrong types of protein being in the body, theres protein in plants aswell as meat and insects, leos are carnivours/insectivours there for need animal protein to survive so leo's shouldnt get gout from eating souly dubai roaches, not to say they wont get secondary gout from drinking unclean water as water usually flushes out the excess uric acid in the body, but eating 1 or 2 prey items only should not cause primary gout, aslong as you people arnt feeding your leo's veg :lol2: gout is very common in iguanas as people feed them rat pups and insects when they are strictly vegetarians, but gout is a slow process and takes years to show the effects its usally caused by prolonged bad diet and husbandry:2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

My Boscs and Beardie go mad for them so I ordered extra today to see if the Leopard Geckos like them too.

Like you said, crickets stink and die.
My adult Leo's tend not to eat crickets anyway; the babies love crickets. But the adults much prefer locuts, morios and meal worms.
I never feed them Wax Worms as one of my adults came to me addicted to them. 

The large females also get the very occasional mouse pinkie. Very very occasional. The 13 yr old elderly lady likes her pinkies. 

But yeah. Dubais should hopefully be a hit, and if not, the Boscs will get seconds


----------

